
An entrepreneur earning $100k keep over $99k in Singapore but under $57k in SF - chermanowicz
http://gyrovague.com/2013/10/30/half-the-donut-why-an-entrepreneur-earning-100k-gets-to-keep-over-99k-in-singapore-but-under-57k-in-san-francisco/
======
MrTonyD
I hate these types of comparisons. Their myopic view of society and progress
is just a race to the bottom - there will always be someplace willing to
sacrifice wider community values in order to benefit just a few.

I would prefer some system with no taxes on individuals. With modern data
collection techniques, it should be possible to monitor all transactions well
before anybody gets any salary, and make adjustments there. And I'd like to
see sales and marketing restricted for companies which don't employ in a
country. I think every country should have an obligation to look after the
employment and well-being of all its citizens. So some loss of "efficiency" is
appropriate in order to get other benefits. (And please don't quote the old
non-zero-sum arguments to me. Read about positive-sum and negative-sum and
look at recent experiences with inequality and stop misunderstanding Ricardo
from the 1800's.)

